# Forse solo un domani capirò la tua scelta (IT)



## mikasa_90

Ciao!

Vorrei sapere come tradurre questa frase:

**Forse solo un domani capirò la tua scelta**

Grazie


----------



## jazyk

Un domani?


----------



## mikasa_90

Più in là= un domani


----------



## jazyk

Ancora non capisco. Se riscriverai la tua frase di forma più comprensibile, ti aiuteremo.


----------



## mikasa_90

Forse solo quando sarò più grande capirò la tua scelta


----------



## jazyk

Poate numai când voi fie mai mare, voi înţelege alegerea ta.


----------



## Trisia

A minor adjustment, Jazyk: "când voi fi." (Your grasp of Romanian never ceases to amaze me)

Now I think I get the "un domani" -- you mean "sometime in the future," right? In that case, you can use "peste mult timp."

Poate numai peste mult timp voi înţelege alegerea ta.


----------



## jazyk

> A minor adjustment, Jazyk: "când voi fie."


That was a typo. Thanks for catching it. As you can see, I used the infinitive correctly in the second part of the sentence.



> (Your grasp of Romanian never ceases to amaze me)


Mulţumesc.


----------



## JeRoVe

In romeno  "un domani" in questo contesto, ha il perfetto corrispondente semantico "un maine". 
Curioso, ma la traduzione romena e molto vicina: "Poate doar un mâine, voi înţelege alegerea ta".  Preferisco "doar" al "numai" , per lasciare inttata la rima e la melodicitá. 

Saluti!


----------



## Trisia

Recunosc -- nu am mai auzit expresia "un mâine", cel puţin nu în acest context.  Aş prefera "cândva."

Poate doar *cândva *voi înţelege alegerea ta -- sună natural.


----------



## JeRoVe

Trisia said:


> Recunosc -- nu am mai auzit expresia "un mâine", cel puţin nu în acest context.  Aş prefera "cândva."
> 
> Poate doar *cândva *voi înţelege alegerea ta -- sună natural.


 

Nu pot sa nu cad de acord cu varianta ta mult mai empirica decat cea propusa de mine, vadit emfatica, dat fiind contextul, precum bine spui. Merg pe calea asa-zisului calc si din cauza unui dezechilibru putin evident, din punct de vedere al ponderabilitatii de fond a lui *candva *fata de *un* *maine*, asa precum "un viitor mai sigur" comporta conotatii diferite de "un maine mai sigur", desi, semantic, sant perfect substituibile. Apoi, articularea lui *maine* e in plinul sau drept gramatical, fara de care nuantarea conjuncturii temporale ar fi imposibila.

Totusi, varianta _Poate doar *cândva *voi înţelege alegerea ta, _castiga in pastrarea plasticitatii si sonoritatii enuntului de tradus. 

Sa nu-i luam Cezarului, ce-i al Cezarului.


----------

